# Shortest circuit vent in history



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Saw this today when I was locating a line for another plumber. The guy there must have told me 10 times he didn't do it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That's under an island isn't it?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Saw this today when I was locating a line for another plumber. The guy there must have told me 10 times he didn't do it.
> View attachment 11768


 Must have been installed by a T&M Plumber with a phenomenally high mark-up percentage on his materials.:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> That's under an island isn't it?


Nope.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> Nope.


Lol, that's awesome.

The reason I asked I've seen some hacked up garbage like that here underneath island sinks. How it ever passes who knows...


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

amazing isn't it? I think there should be a "post your pics of cob jobs" you had to fix thread


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Lol, that's awesome.
> 
> The reason I asked I've seen some hacked up garbage like that here underneath island sinks. How it ever passes who knows...


It didnt !


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Bet the guy that did that said- can't see it from my house.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Tail light warranty.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> Saw this today when I was locating a line for another plumber. The guy there must have told me 10 times he didn't do it.
> View attachment 11768


"me doth think the lady protesteth too much.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That's a smallest loop venting I've ever seen.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll bet the guy who did that was so proud of himself when he finished.....:yes:

What would be funnier is if he knew a picture of his work was posted here and we are all laughing at it.....:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'll bet the guy who did that was so proud of himself when he finished.....:yes:
> 
> What would be funnier is if he knew a picture of his work was posted here and we are all laughing at it.....:laughing:


Even funnier if the guy was a PZ member :laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

That's a nice one..:clap:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Even funnier if the guy was a PZ member :laughing:



That's all the 2" I could find on my truck that day.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Bet the guy that did that said- can't see it from my house.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Actually I said " It looks good from my house." :thumbup:


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'll bet the guy who did that was so proud of himself when he finished.....:yes:
> 
> What would be funnier is if he knew a picture of his work was posted here and we are all laughing at it.....:laughing:


that is funny


----------

